# Cork Lathe Question.



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

_QUOTE=Tarpon_tamer]Beautiful rod you built there. I am soon to be building a few myself. I just have a little bit more equipment to buy. _

_Just out of curiousity. What kind of lathe do you use to turn you handles. I am undecided between the Flex-Coat drill lathe or one from Harbor Freight tools. Both cost about the same. Just wondering what you guys use. _
_[/QUOTE] _

I have a cheap 12" multi speed drill press that I could lay on its side and adapt, but I think it would turn too fast. Has anyone tried to use a drill press for a lathe?

I found this hobby lathe at Grizzly. I think the price includes shipping. Would this lathe work for cork?
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2669


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

That's the one I have, paired w/ grizzly 1/2 drill. Got a set of mandrels from lamarfishing.com. Works fine for cork/EVA. Use it outside the house, as it makes a mess. Jerry


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Goags said:


> That's the one I have, paired w/ grizzly 1/2 drill. Got a set of mandrels from lamarfishing.com. Works fine for cork/EVA. Use it outside the house, as it makes a mess. Jerry


Thanks, I will order it now.

I rewraped a set of offshore rods, 30# to 120# class, used 150 rolls of thread, and built myself a 6'6 wading rod, but that was 25 years ago.

Now I am about to re-enter the world of rod building. You guys can look for lots of questions over the next year or so.

I got an OEM-over run (ie. cheap) fly blank from Mud Hole. It is a 7 wt. 4 pc. 9 ft. fast action and weights 1.76 oz. Seems really light for a fast 7wt. They say it was 285.00 on sale for 56.00. Maybe it will be ok.

I ordered the blank and lots of multi color cork. I am still trying to decide on a reel seat, guides, thread color, etc.

Thanks again,


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

If you have a drill press, you can make a lathe out of it also. Just a piece of rod and a bearing (bought from ace) stuck in a piece of wood and clamped to the table of the drill press to hold the other end of the rod.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I also have the Grizzly lathe and like Goags says be sure to get the 1/2" drill to fit the lathe. Not all drills will fit the lathe. Either order one from Grizzly or get the Companion from Sears for around $30. The nose on the drill has to be long enough to clear the drill stand and allow the jaws to turn. Also if you need to order the mandrels from Andy Dear of Lamar Fishing you may have to order through one of his distributors. He posted a notice on RodBuilding.org that he would no longer be servicing customers himself but to go through a distributor. All that I turn on my lathe are cork handles and this lathe is all you will need for that purpose.


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks FlatFish, I tried the Drill press after I made the post. It got wet from Katrina and now smokes. So, I went with the Grizzly lathe and drill. 

Thanks guys,


----------

